# automatic fish feeders



## robchar (Feb 17, 2016)

I need some advice on automatic fish feeders. I volunteer to care for 3 tanks at a senior's dementia center. They are building a new building and want to have six tanks. The aquariums are very popular with the seniors(an staff) 
I have a couple of ehiem rotating fish feeders now but they require that I leave the back glass sliding cover open a fair bit. Are their any auto fish feeders that drop the flaked food straight down so I could just have a small 
fixed opening. Sometimes a well meaning staff member will close the lid and the food just piles on it. I visit the center twice a week so no fish went too long without food. The tanks are all about 40 gallons
Thanks for looking
Rob


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

I don't have any advice for a different feeder, but in the mean time could you prop the lid open somehow? Perhaps with a wad of clear tape to stop the sliding lid from closing and then a small note next to it to leave the cover open that staff will see if they look for the blockage to the sliding lid?

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

You can have the feeder sitting on a block and have a funnel underneath.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------

